# Smoked Salmon Goodness



## mkriet (Jan 8, 2017)

I was hanging out with a buddy yesterday and was talking about wanting to smoke some fish.  He goes to the freezer and pulls out a pack of frozen salmon that he has had for awhile and hasn't already ate.

Just so happens we are going to have a sausage making day next Saturday, and I thought this would be the perfect snack while making sausage and drinking beer.  So into the smoker they go.  Did a dry brine overnight made up of salt, cure, brown sugar, black pepper, and chili powder.  Woke up around 3 this morning and couldn't go back to sleep, so decided to pull them out of the brine, and let the pellicle form.  

They went on the smoker around 8, and cold smoked for about three hours.  Then bumped up the heat and hot smoked around 180 to 135 IT.   Pulled them off and finished with a coating of honey, and a dusting of black pepper.   Mmmmhmmmmmm. :grilling_smilie:













image.jpeg



__ mkriet
__ Jan 8, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ mkriet
__ Jan 8, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2017)

Looks delicious!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 8, 2017)

MKR, Yummy!


----------



## mogmgguy (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm new to smoking, new to the forum, and new to salmon but I want to try some soon.  Could you please tell me what wood you used?  What's everyone's favorite for salmon?

Thanks!

KK


----------



## mkriet (Jan 15, 2017)

MoGMGguy said:


> I'm new to smoking, new to the forum, and new to salmon but I want to try some soon.  Could you please tell me what wood you used?  What's everyone's favorite for salmon?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> KK



I used alder wood for this salmon.  I've used others though.  I've smoked with hickory before.  I think you could probably use maple, cherry, apple.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 15, 2017)

mkriet said:


> I used alder wood for this salmon.  I've used others though.  I've smoked with hickory before.  I think you could probably use maple, cherry, apple.



Alder is hard to beat, sugar maple is good as well.


----------



## mogmgguy (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm using a Green Mountain pellet smoker so I'm limited to the flavors of pellets available here.  Those are usually, hickory, oak, mesquite, the fruit woods (apple, cherry, etc) and combinations of those.

In charcoal cooking I've used a lot of hickory and mesquite but have never used either on fish.  Thinking my first attempt may be something fairly subtle, like apple.

Thanks again!


----------



## mkriet (Jan 16, 2017)

MoGMGguy said:


> I'm using a Green Mountain pellet smoker so I'm limited to the flavors of pellets available here.  Those are usually, hickory, oak, mesquite, the fruit woods (apple, cherry, etc) and combinations of those.
> 
> In charcoal cooking I've used a lot of hickory and mesquite but have never used either on fish.  Thinking my first attempt may be something fairly subtle, like apple.
> 
> Thanks again!


You should look up Todd at http://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/12.htm  He sells all different flavor pellets.  You can buy up to 20 lb bags from him I believe.  He has a bunch of different flavors.  They are made completely from the flavor of wood you order, rather than some others that are a mix of the flavored wood, and some other types.


----------

